# Jigsaw blade for cutting turns/curves



## sirwoodington (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,

I have a cheap jigsaw with the default blades and recently went to make a cut with some turns but the blade very much did not like it. Is there a blade that I can get that will let me make turns with the cuts?

Came across this on Amazon? 
Bosch 101AO 3-Inch 20-Tooth Jig Saw Blades, 5-Pack - Amazon.com

Thanks!
R


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Rabaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a cheap jigsaw with the default blades and recently went to make a cut with some turns but the blade very much did not like it. Is there a blade that I can get that will let me make turns with the cuts?
> 
> ...


most of the jig saw blades are wide ,teeth to the back of the blade, so they won't make a two sharp of a turm , you didn't say how tight of turn? most of them are not that good at sawing , to much flux from the top to bottom , those blades are good but to much flux for me, i don't have jig saw i gave mine away yrs ago never want one again


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Make relief cuts in the waste and it goes much easier.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Relief cuts work really well when cutting curves. So does a template for the curves and flush trim bits in a router.

I have used the T101AO and they are fairly good at curves. But the high tooth count makes them slow. They are also thin, so when you are cutting anything over 3/4", the bottom tends to deflect.

I recently used some Bosch metal blades to cut some 1 1/2" thick poplar and the cuts were perfectly clean, with less deflection. I didnt use relief cuts.

A three pack of Bosch blades is like $5 at HD or Menards, so try a few types.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Rabaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a cheap jigsaw with the default blades and recently went to make a cut with some turns but the blade very much did not like it. Is there a blade that I can get that will let me make turns with the cuts?
> 
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forum:smile:
I think what you want to look for is a scrolling blade for the jigsaw. They are narrower, not thinner, than a standard blade to allow for a tighter radius turn. :smile:
Jigsaw isn't my favorite tool but they have their place


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

You need to look at what type of blade your saw will take. The Bosch is a T-shank blade and will fit Bosch saws. The Skill 'scroll" blades are secured by screwing the jaw close, thus the half circle on top of the blade.

I own a good Bosch jig saw that has made a big difference in the quality of the cuts. I owned a cheaper saw before and it liked to wander out of control. One thing you need to keep in mind is that jig saws are slow working tools. But nice work can be done with patience. Here is a picture of the bottom of a bookcase I made with a jig saw.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

BernieL said:


> You need to look at what type of blade your saw will take. The Bosch is a T-shank blade and will fit Bosch saws. The Skill 'scroll" blades are secured by screwing the jaw close, thus the half circle on top of the blade.


Not necessarily true Bernie. There are several models that have a toolless version to secure the universal shanks although the t-shanks are generally considered superior. The trouble with that is you need to replace the tool to switch shank styles. 
Some interesting info, IMO anyway
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/article/3387/Jigsaw_Blade_Buying_Guide.html
:smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think jig saws are terrible...the orbital action dewalt i got cuts pretty darn fast...


----------

